# Vaping range for Sony VTC5 30a Batteries



## CntrlAltDel (22/7/17)

I'm using an Avocado 24mm with nickel alien wire coils in single coil mode with Wismec Reuleux RX2/3 in 3 battery 18650 Sony VTC5 2600mAh 30a mode. My question is if I want to vape below the recommended range for 30a configs which is 120+ watts is it safe? i.e vaping at 30w - 80w


----------



## RichJB (22/7/17)

30-80W is fine. You don't want to go over the recommended limit. Under is not a concern.

Although be aware the the Sony VTC5 is not a 30A battery. The 5 is a 20A, the 5A is a 25A. Still, it won't make much difference. 30-80W is not exactly going to stress a triple-cell mod that has 20A batteries in.


----------

